# jack de casque coincé dans la prise jack



## cokizman (9 Décembre 2012)

le jack de mon casque était déjà un peu tordu, et aujourd'hui, une partie du jack (une bonne moitié) c'est retrouvé coincé dans la prise jack de mon macbook quand j'ai débranché mon casque
du coup, impossible de brancher des écouteurs, ni d'avoir du son... ça donne ça 





alors je cherche un moyen de le virer....
-aspirateur petit et puissant ? 
-mettre de la colle forte sur la partie restante du jack du casque, l'enfoncez dans la prise jack attendre que ça sèche et décrocher le tout ? 
y aller avec un aimant ?

Ben ici, on parle de périphériques, là, tu as un problème avec ton Mac ! on déménage.


----------



## VeryBigBro (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

La prise jack est "clipsée" donc elle ne réagira pas à l'aspirateur, même puissant... Le risque de la colle forte c'est que toute ta prise reste collée dans ta machine et pour l'aimant, en général l'electro-magnetisme et l'informatique ça fait pas bon ménage... Tu peux essayer mais à ta place j'enleverais ton disque dur. Tu peux essayer en faisant une sorte de pêche a la ligne avec une aiguille de le récupérer mais je suis peu confiant.

Tiens nous au courant,
VBB


----------



## maxime.renard (10 Décembre 2012)

Quel est ton MBP ? La disque dur se situe de l'autre côté de la prise jack je crois, donc ça devrait limiter les risques. 
Si l'aimant ne fonctionne pas, je pense que j'essaierais la colle... En en mettant une toute petite goutte, de manière à ce qu'en aucun cas ça ne déborde et touche l'intérieur de la prise. Mieux vaut en mettre pas assez que trop. 

Tiens nous au courant en tout cas, j'aimerais bien savoir comment tu t'en sors quand tu auras trouvé !


----------



## cokizman (10 Décembre 2012)

alors, je possède le modèle de 2011 ? 
le track pad n'as pas les 2 boutons séparés, je tourne sur Mac 10.6.8, et il n'y a pas les haut parleurs visibles sur le côté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pas comme sur celui la, 
J'aimerais savoir si la prise jack est directement relié à la carte mère ou pas... Je suis allé chez un revendeur agrée, mais pas sympathique, ne me prend pas l'ordi avant un mois, et me dis que ça va me couter 200eu (je précise qu'il n'a pas vu le mac). j'ai pensé à visiter un horloger : ils ont en géneral des outils interessants pour ce cas de figure, pourquoi pas allez voir à l'apple store mais bon...
et il restera toujours la technique de la colle, mais si je peux l'éviter...


----------



## Bombigolo (10 Décembre 2012)

Quand tu ouvres l'ordi , la prise est visible ?
y'aurait peut etre moyen alors , avec une aiguille , de la sortir ?
La colle  c'est pas une bonne idée ( à mon avis ) , si tu le sent pas , l'horloger te donnera un avis


----------



## VeryBigBro (10 Décembre 2012)

Si tu veux une intervention d'horloger, je bosse le week-end rue de la paix a paris, je peux voir avec mon boss si je peux lui prendre ses outils et on pourrait essayer, si ça te branche tu peux me MP!

VBB


----------



## cokizman (10 Décembre 2012)

ça serait génial ! merci beaucoup !


----------



## Locke (10 Décembre 2012)

Pour ton image, c'est ça...






...donc, c'est normal, vu qu'une partie de la prise jack est coincée.

Pour de la colle forte, je le déconseille fortement. Si par malheur, une petite goutte entre en contact avec la prise interne, ça va être la misère pour retirer le petit bout, avec obligation d'ouvrir le mac.

Une autre solution est d'utiliser ceci, lorsque l'on est bricoleur on possède ce type de brucelles _(pas trop cher et ça rend service)_...






...la 2ème brucelle en partant du haut serait la mieux adaptée.

Le plus rapide et le plus efficace est d'ouvrir le mac, la prise jack devrait être visible. Il suffit de pousser avec un cure dent _(allumette)_, ou quelque chose de similaire, la pointe de la prise jack.

Un aimant sera d'une complète inefficacité étant donné que c'est du laiton. De la colle forte ne résiste jamais à un choc sec ou en tirant fort.


----------



## cokizman (11 Décembre 2012)

Pour l'instant, pas d'évolution...
je me tate vraiment à ouvir le mac, mais je me dis que c'est jamais bon, à 1000 boules le bidule, j'hésite... d'autant que je ne sais toujours pas si sur ce modèe, le jack est relié à la carte mère ou pas 
EDIT : après recherhce sur le site apple, il s'agirait d'un mac book pro (13-inch mid2010)


----------



## esimport (12 Décembre 2012)

problème classique, que j'ai déjà rencontré deux fois en atelier. En général les pinces, ou les brucelles ne sont pas efficaces et glissent sur le morceau coincé. A l'époque, j'avais opéré un ipod touch.

L'opération est la suivante:
1. percer au dremel un alésage de diamètre assez fin au milieu du morceau coincé
2. visser une vis de diamètre adéquat
3. tirer sur la vis

tout est expliqué ici:

comment extraire un morceau de jack coincé






si cela ne fonctionne pas, il faudra malheureusement démonter la carte-mère, dessouder l'élément, puis le remplacer
PS: si le tuto vous plait, merci de cliquer sur '+1'


----------



## Bombigolo (12 Décembre 2012)

Sur le site Ifixit , tu peux voir ce que cela donne quand tu ouvres :
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Unibody+Mid+2010+Logic+Board+Replacement/4314/1

La prise semble accessible , juste en enlevant le couvercle , voir ci dessous ,
en bas à droite , ça doit etre faisable avec un cure dent


----------



## cokizman (14 Décembre 2012)

Merci à tous por vos réponses ! 
ça m'avance bien tout ça, mais je ne sais toujours pas ce que je vais faire : sois j'ai la patience et l'envie d'investir dans la mini mèche etc... sois j'ouvre l'ordi... :/
des conditions particulières pour ouvrir un mac ? (j'imagine qu'il faut pas bouffer son big mac en même temps, mais l'endroit doit être parfaitement stérile ou une chambre aéré suffit ?)


----------



## Bombigolo (14 Décembre 2012)

Rien de special , tu suis le tuto Ifixit , tranquilement , ça prends 5 minutes .
C'est clair que le Big mac dégoulinant :afraid:


----------



## esimport (16 Décembre 2012)

avant d'ouvrir le macbook, il fait impérativement se décharger de toute électricité statique
l'idéal est bien sûr de disposer d'un tapis avec bracelet
sinon, toucher un radiateur relié à la masse peut faire faire l'affaire

des tutos en français sont disponibles à cette adresse:

http://esimport.fr/tuto/


----------



## kalm (16 Décembre 2012)

Et surtout déconnecter la batterie ,on sait ce que ca donne .................


----------

